# ينفع أسجل الشات



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

ينفع إنى أسجل الشات فيديو


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أغسطس 2010)

جربى البرنامج ده

http://www.zshare.net/download/501952985fb1d4d8/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 أغسطس 2010)

مش نافع خالص


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

اة ينفع انا مجربها كذة مرة لو عاوزة الطرقة وطلب البرنامج ردى على


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*انا لاقيت برنامج حلو قوي يصور صور عاديه
يصور الشات او اي حاجه ع الشاشه
او شرح برنامج او صور من فيديو
مع التحكم في لون الخلفيه ومميزات تانيه
سهل جدا وانا نزلته وجربته 


اضغط هنا للتحميل
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

*دورت ولاقيت البرنامج اللي عايزاه
وجربته طلع حلو قوي
وينفع في شرح اي برنامج
او تسجيل شات فيديو بصيغه avi
وكمان  كيفيه تصغير حجم الفيديو من 100 ميغا إلى 1 ميغا
ومعاه الشرح كمان

ادخلي ع الموقع ده

http://www.alm7ben.com/CamStudio/

واختاري لتحميل البرنامج ولتحميل الشرح​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أغسطس 2010)

شرح برنامج CamStudio لتصوير الشاشة وحفظها بصيغة AVI 




يمكنك باستخدام هذا البرنامج تسجيل ما يحدث على الشاشة على شكل أفلام فيديو بصيغة AVI ، ويمكنك تحريك المؤشر ، وتشغيل برنامج جديد ، كتابة نص معين ، الضغط على عدة أزرار ، أو اختيار أحد القوائم ، كما أن بمقدور هذا البرنامج حفظ جميع هذه التحركات ليتيح لك حفظها ومن ثم مشاهدتها في وقت لاحق. يمكنك استخدامه لتقديم العروض المرئية أو لشرح مميزات أحد البرامج ، أو لإنشاء الأفلام لاستخدامها في شروحاتك أو لأي مهام أخرى تتطلب تسجيل ما يحدث على سطح المكتب ، بالإضافة إلى أنه مجاني وسهل الاستخدام وخفيف الحجم ، كما يتيح لك اختيار منطقة محددة من الشاشة أو تصويرها بأكملها ، وبعد ذلك يمكنك ضبط جودة أفلامك للتخفيض من حجم الملف. 

هذي الصوره لواجهة البرنامج 







يشتمل هذا البرنامج على برنامجين مستقلين عن بعضهما ، أحدهما لتسجيل ما يحدث على الشاشة والآخر لعرض ما تم تسجيله من ملفات AVI . 

لبدأ عملية التسجيل ، اضغط على الزر الأحمر. سوف يظهر مستطيل لتحدد للبرنامج المنطقة التي ترغب بتسجيلها . 






وبعد انتهائك من التسجيل ، اضغط على الزر الأزرق لإيقاف التسجيل. أو الاكتفاء بالضغط على مفتاح F9 سوف يظهر مربع حواري يطالبك بتسمية الملف ومن ثم حفظه






من أهم مزايا البرنامج أنه يسمح باختيار المناطق ( Regions ) وإعداد خيارات الفيديو وخيارات مؤشر الماوس . 

يسمح تثبيت المناطق بتحديد نوع لقطة الفيديو ومساحتها ، ومن المعتاد أن تقوم بتحديد المنطقة بنفسك قبل البدء بالتسجيل . 





يوجد ثلاثة أنواع من المناطق يمكنك الاختيار من بينها : 
1- Region قبل بدء التسجيل ، يمكنك تحديد منطقة بشكل مستطيل بطريقة غير ثابتة باستخدام الماوس . 
2- Fixed Region يمكنك التقاط منطقة مستطيلة ذات مساحة ثابتة ، ويمكن تحديد هذه المساحة بالبيكسل باستخدام مربع الحوار . 
3- ***een يمكن التقاط شاشة الكمبيوتر بأكملها . 

ضبط خيارات الفيديو ( Video Options ) 
يسمح لك ضبط خيارات الفيديو للحصول على أعلى مستوى من جودة التسجيل عن طريق الاختيار من بين أحجام الملفات ومعدلات الجودة والإطارات في ملفات الفيديو . 






الضاغط ( Compressor ) 
يسمح لك باختيار ضاغط لملفات AVI . يقوم الضاغط بضغط ملفات AVI ليجعلها صغيرة الحجم وسريعة العمل . وتختلف الضاغطات في عدد من الصفات والأداء . 

الجودة ( Quality ) 
تحدد إعدادات الجودة مدى جودة حفظ الصورة . والقيمة المنخفضة تعني ضعف جودة الصورة وكذلك صغر حجم الملف . 

( Set Key *****s Every ) 
تعني القيمة العالية في هذه الإعدادات الحركة السريعة في التحرك للأمام / الخلف بين أجزاء الفيلم ، وتعني كذلك حجماً أكبر للملف . 

( Capture ***** Every ) 
تحدد هذه الخانة طول الفترة التي تكون الكاميرا فيها خاملة بعد التقاط الصورة ، ويمكنك تحديد الفترة الزمنية بكفاءة عند اختيارك لقيمة عالية ( تماماً كالمشاهد التي نراها في الأفلام الوثائقية التي توضح عملية تفتح الأزهار خلال لحظات ) . 

معدل سرعة العرض ( Playback Rate ) 
هذه الخانة تحدد معدل سرعة الإطارات ، فيحدد عدد اللقطات لكل ثانية ، وكلما ارتفعت القيمة اتضحت الصورة أكثر . 

إعداد خيارات مؤشر الماوس ( Cursor Options ) 
تساعد هذه العملية على توضيح النشاط الذي يجري تصويره عن طريق التركيز على المنطقة التي يحدث فيها النشاط ، كما يمكن اختيار خيار متابعة السهم للحدث . 







إخفاء مؤشر الماوس ( Hide Cursor ) 
يقوم بإخفاء مؤشر الماوس أثناء التقاط الصورة . 

إظهار السهم ( Show Cursor ) 
لإظهار المؤشر أثناء التقاط الصورة . 

استخدام المؤشر الحقيقي ( Use Actual Cursor ) 
يقوم بتسجيل الشكل والموضع الفعلي لمؤشر الماوس أثناء التقاط الصورة . 

استخدام مؤشر مخصص ( Use Custom Cursor ) 
يستبدل شكل مؤشر الماوس الحالي بمؤشر آخر تقوم بتحديده بنفسك. 

تحميل المؤشر من ملف ( Use Cursor From File ) 
يستبدل مؤشر الماوس الحالي بمؤشر آخر تقوم بتحميله من ملف. 

تسليط الضوء على مؤشر الماوس ( Highlight Cursor ) 
عند اختيار هذا الخيار ، سيتم تظليل المنطقة المحيطة بمؤشر الماوس ويساعد ذلك على تسليط الضوء على حركة المؤشر ، يمكنك تحديد مظهر المنطقة المظللة وحجمها ولونها . 

( Enable Autopan ) 
عند اختيار هذا الخيار ، فإن منطقة التقاط الصورة ستلحق بالسهم حيثما ذهب خلال التسجيل ، مما يجعل التقاط الصورة في المكان الذي تدور حوله أهم الأحداث . 

( Autopan Speed ) 
استخدم هذا الخيار للسيطرة على أعلى سرعة يجري بها متابعة الصورة للفأرة وتقاس بالبيكسل . 

خيارات البرنامج ( Program Options ) 
استخدم خيارات البرنامج لتحديد طريقة قيام البرنامج بالبدء أو التوقف وبمجرد نقرة أمام أحد هذه الخيارات يتم تفعيل ذلك الخيار . 

Minimize program on start recording 
تصغير نافذة البرنامج عند بدء التسجيل . 

Hide flashing rectangle during recording 
إخفاء المستطيل أثناء عملية التسجيل . 

Play AVI file when recording stops 
عرض ملف الـ AVI بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل . 

مشغل الأفلام ( Movie Player ) 
يأتي هذا المشغل مع وظائف متواضعة ليعمل على فتح ، إغلاق ، عرض ، وإيقاف الفيلم ، على عكس برنامج Windows Media Player ، فإنه لا يختزل الصورة لتناسب الشاشة عندما تكون الصورة أكبر من مقاس الشاشة . 







ولكن بصراحه مفيد للشباب الي يسحبون بالادمنيه يسجلون عروض  وبالنسبه لاصحاب الشروح يسجلون الشرح فيديو وينشره دمتم.

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 أغسطس 2010)

أنا حملت البرنامج 
و شكرا جزيلا يا مايكل على الشرح و على  البرنامج
و بأشكرك ياملاك و يا +Cupid+ على تعاونكم معى


----------



## malak_adel_4 (19 أغسطس 2011)

لآ شكر على الواجب


----------

